# Let's peel the potato



## Resistance (7/10/18)

I want this thread to be the place new vapers and older vapers come to read up on vape related hardware and software issues,But...yes there is a but.
In non technical terms.
Eveyone dont understand all the tech talk and some members needs to ease into it. Like vaping start you off with a kit,normally and then upgrade to a suitable setup. This should be the place were we can comunicate safety, problems, issues in easy to understand (laymans) terms
And I am inviting everyone to participate.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

I thought this was about peeling a potato

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (7/10/18)

I'll start off with Resistance of coils.
Different metals have differnt rates of allowing electricity(current) to flow through based on the percentage of iron and other ferrous metals(that can be magnetised). And this causes resistance/(restriction) which heats up the wire and this is what we use. The heat generated by the resistance to current flow and is measured in ohm's after the guy that found it in his studies. Georg Ohm.
And a link to read a bit more
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm's_law

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Had to spark some interest


After a long time friend started vaping again and her husband also started too, I showed her my stuff and then referred her this forum to learn more plus get support as she's really struggling to kick the cigarettes with vaping. 

Now she wants to upgrade from a pen kit to one with huge clouds. I recommended the ijust 3 to start off with for cloud and flavour. Hopefully that will get her off the stinkies, I also recommended that she upps her juice Nic strength to 6mg on the pen kit, she wanted to try 18mg so that's why I referred her here. 

So info on nic strengths along with flavour and clouds would be beneficial too. As I can't give much, being stuck on 2mg and soon cutting it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (7/10/18)

Lol @Resistance I thought this was recipe related

I think this is a great idea for a thread.
The vape world is like the programming world, you learn something new every day. Thank you for the initiative.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Lol @Resistance I thought this was recipe related
> 
> I think this is a great idea for a thread.
> The vape world is like the programming world, you learn something new every day. Thank you for the initiative.



Yeah my brain is on Linux mode at the moment. All that code I have to learn ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/10/18)

Mah.
Milli amps per hour. Its the capcity the battery cell holds.3000ma can deliver 3000ma for 1hour.
This does not mean you can judge how long the battery will last.
For instance, a 3000 mAh battery could power a device drawing 100 mA (milliamp) for 30 hours. A device drawing 200 mA would last only 15 hours.
And a high drain and direct drain device like a vape mod (mech)will deplete it in a short while,maybe a few hours and a regulated device might last longer,yet still depending on how much current you draw

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/18)

Awesome thread @Resistance !

Maybe you can explain to me, in laymans terms, which battery would be best to use in a Mech mod. I am contemplating getting a VGOD Pro or such but not sure which battery to use. I know the Mah rating has something to do with one's choice but apparently so does the continuous discharge. E.g. Samsung 30Q's have a 3000mah capacity but a 15a discharge, then on the flip side the Samsung 25R's have a 2500mah capacity but a 25a discharge, or the middle road with the LH HG2's which have a 3000mah capacity and a 20a discharge.

All I want to know at the end of the day, is which one is the safest/best to use in a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@ivc_mixer.
There are a few Battery cells that's rated safe for mechs.
If you are into Mtl and a new vaper and delving into mech's for the first ime. I would suggest a commercial coil atomiser till you do some more reading and research or you can get help from a friend to personally show and explain the basics.
Some vape shops offer this service free of charge
As for the battery cells.samsung 25R is a mech users go to because it can handle the high drainage rate. I am not saying the other cells are not capable, I am saying it is tried and tested to be safe to use in a mech.
The other battery that was tested and deemed to be good as it says it is,is ampking battery cells.
Never test a battery cell to its limits.
Safety should be the first thing you think about before vaping.
Heres also a link to batteries that was tested to be safe to use in a mech.
https://batterybro.com/collections/moochs-recommended
I hope this helps you @ivc_mixer.
If not then feel free to ask there is alot more help on this forum than what I can offer but with fellow forum members that can help and guide you,you should be vaping hapilly soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@ivc_mixer remember battery wraps is one of the most important safety mesures you need to follow.
The battery cell can short and vent/release toxic gasses and even explode if it does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/18)

Resistance said:


> As for the battery cells.samsung 25R is a mech users go to



I've got a number of 25R's at home, along with 30Q's, so was curious which ones to use when I go mech. Been vaping for a number of years now so know about the safety re mechs but was never sure which batteries are best to use and why and you answered this in simple terms, thank you. 



Resistance said:


> remember battery wraps is one of the most important safety mesures you need to follow



This is something I have covered in spades. Got like 80 wraps at home. Bit of a collector.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

I


ivc_mixer said:


> I've got a number of 25R's at home, along with 30Q's, so was curious which ones to use when I go mech. Been vaping for a number of years now so know about the safety re mechs but was never sure which batteries are best to use and why and you answered this in simple terms, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I have covered in spades. Got like 80 wraps at home. Bit of a collector.


 @ivc_mixer I have 30Q and 25R, and use both in a mech. Sometimes I get a harder hit on my 30Q than 25R due to my build.and I build around 0.2ohm for Dl and around 1.5-2.5 ohm for MTL.
And if I use the 30Q for MTL I get a mellower hit ,but the cells last longer.
So its subjective according to my build in the atty. There is no yes or no,
Yes the 25R or simular cell has a higher current release rating but it depends on the coil resistance you apply to the circuit. A lower coil build will draw the 25R safely(subjective to build) and drain it faster and a higher coil build will draw it safer and a bit slower.
The 30Q in a low build for DL will hit harder probably because its closer to the current release rate threashold but its not always safe to do this.
And a high coil build for MTL will draw the cell effecient enough to stay in the safe zone and last longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/18)

I prefer my builds around 0.15 - 0.25ohm

And honestly did not know you could do MTL with a mech mod....


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> I prefer my builds around 0.15 - 0.25ohm
> 
> And honestly did not know you could do MTL with a mech mod....



@ivc_mixer the Reo is a good example of that.
also check out @genosmates forum... I love wooden squonkers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> I prefer my builds around 0.15 - 0.25ohm
> 
> And honestly did not know you could do MTL with a mech mod....


also a 30Q should work on your 0.15 build but that would be on the high end of the cell limit. that would draw about 20 Amps +/-,but you should be in a better space with a 25R or equivalent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

0.25 should work great on the 30Q though. you will draw about 12Amps+/-( safe zone)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/10/18)

Can you guys explain to a battery noob why you rate the 25R higher than the 30Q when Mooch rates them the same at 20A CDR and 25A max discharge? I've never understood this but have heard it so often ("the 25R is a 25A battery") that there must be something to it. What am I missing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@RichJB Like i said I am not the most clued up guy here.I just wanted a thread where people dont get scared of by acronyms.
Whenever a question is asked its answered in tech terms where some people already have the answer and still is dumbstruck by the terms used.
I will still try to answer your question to the best of my abillity.
That same guy smooch tested the cells I have not ,he also said max discharge current within a certain temperature range withoiut overheating, but it works like this.
You can draw the current on both equally but a surge in current draw is better suited to the smaller capacity cell as there is less internal surface to pass through which causes heat and current loss.it also has to do with the chemical composition inside the battery cell.
If you take an alkaline 12v battery and a lead acid 12v battery of the same size, you would have 100%luck starting a car and running the electronics with the lead acid than with the alkaline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (8/10/18)

OK, so it's a battery composition thing rather than a straight CDR rating thing? Does this apply to other batteries as well? Mooch should perhaps mention this in his tables, that one 20A battery may be more suited to lower resistance builds than another due to differing battery chemistry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@RichJB
As far as I know the IMR is the better cell compared to the others.
It handles current discharge better at reasonable temps and even surge discharges and continuos discharges than
Icr,Inr,Ifr, while the others might hold larger capacities.Again I didnt test myself. Yet I wish someone would send me some free stuff to blow up.
I am a analyst by trade so I analyse by info already available

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @ivc_mixer remember battery wraps is one of the most important safety mesures you need to follow.
> The battery cell can short and vent/release toxic gasses and even explode if it does.


Would you say battery wraps are important for all mods or specifically mech mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Would you say battery wraps are important for all mods or specifically mech mods?


All mods in order to prevent a short and ensure safe operation. Specifically a mech to not blow your face off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@BioHAZarD thanks for answering that question.
I was starting to feel cornered answering alone(",)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @BioHAZarD thanks for answering that question.
> I was starting to feel cornered answering alone(",)


Pleasure buddy
Still looking for that damn potato though. Very elusive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@Chanelr
Heres a link to something with a picture that will explain it better.
Im still going to agree with @BioHAZarD and his answer, but this way gives you a little warning to run.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/turns-out-theres-a-safe-polarity.t5253/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Pleasure buddy
> Still looking for that damn potato though. Very elusive.


Stop playing with the peelings... Lol.

I would have said the same thing about battery wraps but wasn't sure if it was the right answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Stop playing with the peelings... Lol.
> 
> I would have said the same thing about battery wraps but wasn't sure if it was the right answer.


hmm i'm still guessing here.
all i know:
with wrap = GOOD
without wrap = BAD
the intelligent people can explain the science

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@BioHAZarD
Im not saying use a battery with a bad wrap,but if you should tear a wrap while inserting and it gets worse your mech will autofire if polarity is possitive side up.this will also drain the battery continuously which will heat up and might cause failiure of the cell if the continuous discharge amp rating is exceeded(according to your coil) , but will give you enough time to notice something is wrong.
If however positive side is down...kaboom

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @BioHAZarD
> Im not saying use a battery with a bad wrap,but if you should tear a wrap while inserting and it gets worse your mech will autofire if polarity is possitive side up.this will also drain the battery continuously which will heat up and might cause failiure of the cell if the continuous discharge amp rating is exceeded(according to your coil) , but will give you enough time to notice something is wrong.
> If however positive side is down...kaboom


not arguing the point ... actually want to read up some more on it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

General decussion on another forum.
@BioHAZarD
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...-side-up-or-facing-down.604694/#post-14162516

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@BioHAZarD on your mech squonkers (plastic/poly/printed)its not too much of n issue , but in a tube it matters much,
In a metal body squonker like reo same rule applies.+ up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @BioHAZarD on your mech squonkers (plastic/poly/printed)its not too much of n issue , but in a tube it matters much,
> In a metal body squonker like reo same rule applies.+ up!


That's why I prefer regulated mods - to be on the safe side, rather. Noobs shouldn't be using them until they have read enough on mech safeties.


----------



## Daniel (9/10/18)

Personally I don't encourage Mechs to anyone newbie or not. Only mech I have left is the Reo and that's only cause of sentiment and that it had a hot spring so if there's a short or anything it drops the spring and loses contact. Personally I think all Mechs should come with a hot spring....

I've had a battery or two vent on me not a pleasant experience. 100% my own error hence I made the decision to stay away from Mechs.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Chanelr (9/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Chanelr
> Heres a link to something with a picture that will explain it better.
> Im still going to agree with @BioHAZarD and his answer, but this way gives you a little warning to run.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/turns-out-theres-a-safe-polarity.t5253/


Thanks, I just asked the question for if there is someone that was afraid to ask it. All our batteries are wrapped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Personally I don't encourage Mechs to anyone newbie or not. Only mech I have left is the Reo and that's only cause of sentiment and that it had a hot spring so if there's a short or anything it drops the spring and loses contact. Personally I think all Mechs should come with a hot spring....
> 
> I've had a battery or two vent on me not a pleasant experience. 100% my own error hence I made the decision to stay away from Mechs.....


@Daniel the funny thing is vaping started with mechs, and ego's.
I also wont recommend a mech to anyone ,but I prefere it for myself.
And one of the intentions of this thread is to help people understand their gear and how to safely use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...lug-system-is-now-mandatory-warn-experts/amp/
Good luck finding an appliance with this plugtop. Less adaptors maybe but still no earth on existing euro appliances.
And they just started manufacturing appliances with the old standard S.A.plug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (20/2/20)

https://vaping360.com/best-batteries/18650s/

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

A link to battery test.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi (21/2/20)

Resistance said:


> https://vaping360.com/best-batteries/18650s/



Now for the vendors to bring in those 20S bats. Look very promising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Adephi said:


> Now for the vendors to bring in those 20S bats. Look very promising.


There's a vendor that stocks it.will see if I can find the post.


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ecigstore-deals-of-the-day.t56265/#post-748497

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi (21/2/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ecigstore-deals-of-the-day.t56265/#post-748497


Nothing on their website. Suppose sold out already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Adephi said:


> Nothing on their website. Suppose sold out already.


I will check what I can come up with.
You can also mail them and ask in the mean time.


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

I always use a knife never a peeler!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

